# If I never got into cubing, I would be _____



## Rook (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all,

Over the months (years, for some), you've probably spent *cough* wasted *cough cough* many hours cubing. If you never really learned how to solve the cube, what do you think you would be doing in your spare time?

If I never got into cubing, I would be:

Reading a lot more
Playing video games more often
Possibly pen spinning (then again, I sort of found out about pen spinning through these forums, but anyway...)
Playing an instrument I chose to learn because I was often getting bored
And a bunch of other stuff I can't think of right now.

~Rook


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2009)

Good question.
I would study more.
But then again, I make As AND am in Honors. I don't have much to worry except to make sure it's not too much of a distraction.


----------



## blizzardmb (Nov 24, 2009)

Be making duct tape wallets


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 24, 2009)

doing robotics more.

I love robots (building, programing, designing). I always have. and I still do. It's actually my priority over cubing.


----------



## V-te (Nov 24, 2009)

Be a sad little hobby less young man who would still be crying over the girl who broke his heart (aka reason he got into cubing[to distract]). That, or I would be a really misanthropic kid who would be talking to himself at school, that or I would probably have been a rockstar. Cubing > guitar.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 24, 2009)

I would get a lot more sleep...


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 24, 2009)

I would probably spend all my money on useless time-wasting video games..... and thats now my excuse for getting more cubes


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd probably be doing a lot more programming and StepMania.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 24, 2009)

I would be:
- programming (Objective C, woot)
- robotics (yay fun)
- making awesome websites in PHP (like cubingweekly.com which I need to actually work on :fp)
- getting even better marks (is there anything higher than 100? Although I actually got 101 on my math midterm )
- playing piano
- other various "intellectual" hobbies, lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2009)

I would...have a less crowd surrounding me. 

Buuuut, I would also...er...darn I got nothin...


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 24, 2009)

I want to quit cubing soooooo bad. >.o

But I can't.

I'd be a violinist.
Instead of knowing ZB, I would have perfect pitch. >.<

Gahh, I hate my life.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2009)

I would be...


Playing piano (Zelda, Mario, etc, classical in particular)
More basketball (I'd probably be better than I used to be - and I was good :/)
Hanging out with friends more
Xbox 360, (and money that went towards cubes would have went towards Modern Warfare 2)
Sleeping, a LOT more
Bored, which I never am thanks to cubing 
Taking pictures/drawing
Penspinning (fun!)
 Running more! Perfecting my mile (at my peak, I was getting 4:45 - 5:00 miles) (Thank you for reminding me Anthony)


----------



## Anthony (Nov 24, 2009)

I would be running 15 minute 5Ks.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I would be running 15 minute 5Ks.



off-topic:
So I'm assuming you run a 5 minute mile aswell?


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

I would be skateboarding a lot more, watching TV, and actively gaming. I'd probably also devote more time to really learning Flash like I used to.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Nov 24, 2009)

Cup Stacking and doing Homework.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 24, 2009)

Putting my leg on 3 horses glued together.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 24, 2009)

... doing a lot (lot lot) of origami.


----------



## vgbjason (Nov 24, 2009)

If I wasn't cubing I'd be high all the time. Drugs kill your times and you never get better when you practice high.


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I would be running 15 minute 5Ks.
> ...



Kilometer =/= Mile.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 24, 2009)

Connor said:


> Ethan said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



5k is approx 3 miles. 

15 minutes/3 = 5 minutes

I had the same problem when I was starting track and cross country. 

EDIT: Also, to Vgbjason.
It really depends on what you get high on. (;


----------



## Caedus (Nov 24, 2009)

Your smileys are backwards.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have no idea. Let's hope I never have to find out.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 24, 2009)

Cycling.


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Connor said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan said:
> ...



Ugh, disregard that. I could see what I was reading, but my brain just didn't want to work correctly.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2009)

Pen spinning :/

I don't put much time into cubing now anyway


----------



## vgbjason (Nov 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> EDIT: Also, to Vgbjason.
> It really depends on what you get high on. (;



If I was high, it would be on cannabis or caffeine (if that even counts.)
Other drugs are just stupid.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2009)

Be extreamly bored


----------



## babyle (Nov 24, 2009)

I would probably be playing maplestory and doing card tricks.


----------



## i luv pants (Nov 24, 2009)

Being a nerd, reading, playing addicting games.com and learning html website codes....Basically math, science, or biking the 5 miles to the library and shutting myself away from society for 7 hours on a perfectly nice sunny Saturday afternoon....Yeah....*sigh*


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2009)

Probally fishing a Bit more, but cubing doesn't generally get in the way of my activities.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd just be everything I am atm, but not a cuber.

Geek, karateka, interested in sciences, piano player.

But I probably wouldn't be as cool 

and cubing is a big passion of mine, I don't even want to know how my life would be without it. Although girls maybe wouldn't be frightened off? Who knows


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd probably get so bored I'd learn how to solve a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd probably have at least an ok social life and would probably be doing better in school. Then again, I would not be doing any programming and would have zero idea of what I want to do with the rest of my life. Thanks cubing...I guess...


----------



## qqwref (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd be way more bored and way better at Stepmania.

I'd also probably have gotten really into some other kind of logic puzzle (or a few)... as in, understanding the logic completely, getting really fast at it, writing programs to solve/generate, etc. Pretty much the stuff I've done with cubing


----------



## EmCube (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd probably be stupidly bored and still with my ex-boyfriend - I'm sure he regrets buying me my first cube, in fact, I know he does.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd have finished my first fantasy novel by now...

... I should quit cubing...

... or I could write a fantasy cubing novel, hmm...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 24, 2009)

If I never got into cubing, I would be _wanting to learn how to solve a Rubik's Cube._


----------



## Owen (Nov 24, 2009)

I would be wasting my time and money playing Video games.


----------



## VirKill (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe I would have been dead by now because of the boredom.


----------



## Karma Cat (Nov 24, 2009)

If I never got into cubing I would:

1: Be pretty misserable since that's about my only hobby. Don't got any friends in this misserable town -_-

2: Alot more Origami

3: Playing alot more videogames

4: Make models

I really love cubing, not only solving but modding aswell, there's so much you can do with 'em!


----------



## Mossar (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm 100% sure that I would be no-life World of Warcraft player. After I've started solving rubik's cube I gradually decreased amount of hours in MMORPGs. I think I would start training volleyball, the best sport ;P I'm really unhappy that because of cubing I forgot about my passion: computer graphic. Now I do it occasionally.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 24, 2009)

I would be frustrated every time I see someone solving a Rubik's cube. And I would also be playing a lot of PC games, which fk people's brains up.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Connor said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan said:
> ...



I know. A 5K is 3.1 miles. 15/3.1 = 4.8.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Nov 24, 2009)

If I never got into cubing then I would be_______
1. A lot more bored while being "on duty" (I'm in the military)
2. Play more video games.
3. Totally oblivious to how fluid the "H-Perm" feels nor know what it is. lol


----------



## CubeDust (Nov 24, 2009)

all the time i spend(more like "used")on cubes would be hours of playing games that i dont like..


----------



## oskarasbrink (Nov 24, 2009)

Karma Cat said:


> If I never got into cubing I would:
> 
> 1: Be pretty misserable since that's about my only hobby. Don't got any friends in this misserable town -_-


same here


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 24, 2009)

I would be drinking. Heavily, no doubt. Sad but true.


----------



## Logan (Nov 24, 2009)

dead.


not really. I's probably play a lot more cod5.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 24, 2009)

If I wasn't solving rubik's cubes, I would be solving v-cubes.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 24, 2009)

I would be playing more tetris and memorizing useless things


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 24, 2009)

If I never got into cubing I would

- read more
- study more (****ing school)
- hang out more with friends
- play more counter strike source at a higher level
- dunno


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Nov 24, 2009)

i would have a lot of gas money


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

not as good as memorizing (i honestly think it helped me)
play more videogames
get better grades
not have some pretty cool friends i've met through either comp or online.


----------



## DuctCube (Apr 28, 2010)

duct tape and video games with money going down the tubes


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 28, 2010)

hey seriously, if you don't have a point to make, don't bump threads.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 28, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> hey seriously, if you don't have a point to make, don't bump threads.



It's not really a thread that if you bump, it annoys the hell out of people.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 28, 2010)

Seriously, if he had bumped the thread by saying *THE GAME*, that would be different, but he bumped it on topic.



Spoiler



Sorry.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2010)

Seeing as I missed this thread last time around, I guess if I never got into cubing I would be playing computer games.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 28, 2010)

If I never got into cubing, I would not be posting this reply.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 28, 2010)

I missed this thread as well.

I'd probably be much better at breakdancing, and probably would have actually started training for Fall Cross Country.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

I would do more sport


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> Seeing as I missed this thread last time around, I guess if I never got into cubing I would be playing computer games.



^^


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd be famous by now.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would have spent less money, and not met some awesome people.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 28, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I'd be famous by now.



This^


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2010)

having a life.


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Apr 28, 2010)

Be level 138 on Runescape


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd probably be a better guitarist or just better at any other hobbies I have.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd be bored.


----------



## xiujunwang (Apr 28, 2010)

MEE too.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 28, 2010)

> Adding to a rubber band ball which is over 50 kilos in weight (est. currently it's 8 kilos)
> The co-holder (lol fail word) of the Australian Domino Record
> Playing Super Mario 64 DS/Tetris obsessively right now
> Have memorised est. 2000 digits of pi

Pick one or more of the above.


----------



## Haste_cube (Apr 28, 2010)

Study more, play computer games, and pen spinning


----------

